# ضروري جدا



## interior (3 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أريد بعض الصور لمحلات تبيع اطفال ملابس و موضوع يشرح عن الوحدات الواجب توافرها في مثل هذه المحلات ..

أتمنى أن أوفق في الحصول على مثل هذه المواضيع ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## interior (3 مارس 2007)




----------



## هنادي الصدقية (3 مارس 2007)

و عليكم السلام والرحمة

الصور مقدور عليها وانا عندي صور ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة بس ما اعرف كيف احط صور في المشاركات 

اما عن الوحدات فانا خبرتي قليلة لكن ما اتوقع انها اكثر من ستاندات او دواليب ومنطقة الكاونتر وجلسة صغيرة 
اكثر شي لاحظت ان قسم الملابس دايما يكون وراه فتحات تكييف او تهوية عشان الملابس تظل جديدة وتظل بجودتها 

ولي ملاحظة ثانية دايما محلات الملابس للاطفال يكون ديكورها طفولي شوي وهذا ما فيه مانع لانها مسالة ذوق 
لكن يقهرني تصميم كل شي بمقاسات الاطفال مثلا الكراسي والستاندات وكل شي مقاس صغير مع ان المستخدم الرئيسي للمحلات هذي هم الامهات نفسهم مو الاطفال وغالبا الامهات الحوامل!!

واذا في امكانية تنتظري الى يوم الخميس الجاي انا ممكن اروح للمجمع واصور محلات الاطفال كدراسة ميدانية عشان تصيرين -كشخة- = مميزة ^^
بس اخاف ما يرضون لي اصور لاني من اسبوع جربت اسوي دراسة ميدانية لتصميم المطاعم و كلهم يقولون لي ممنوع التصوير حتى لو كان تصميمهم فاشل يقولون ممنوع !!

بروح اجمع الصور واتعلم كيف انزلها في المشاركة وارجع بعد شوي 


سلااااام


----------



## interior (5 مارس 2007)

مشكورة اختي هنادي الصدقية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

سلااااااااام

تفضلي ^_^



























هذي الصور من الانترنت
باقي عندي صور صورتهم لك بالكاميرا 
اصغر حجمهم وارجع ^^


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

صور الكاميرا
اولا: محل الاطفال why and 1\2
1





2





3





4





5





تابعي .......


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

تابع محل why and 1\2

6






7






8






9






10






11





لاحظي طريقة العرض في واجهة هذا المحل 

قارني بينها وبين طريقة عرض المحل الثاني اللي راح انزل صوره الحين 
انا اعتبر طريقة عرض المحل الثاني اجمل مع ان كلهم تصميمه مرتب ^^

ونصيحة دائما المحلات المرتبة واللي لها قبول عند الناس 
يكون مخزنها الداخلي كبير اما ستاندات العرض قليلة ومرتبة 
لان الزحمة وتكديس الملابس مثل المحلات الشعبية تنفر الناس من المحل مهما كانت البضاعة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

ثانيا: محل الملابس bloom's

كل المحلات رحت لها في وقت التخفيضات ^^"

1 جزء من واجهة المحل






2 الجزء الثاني






3 صورة مقربة






4 يلا بينا نخش جوا المحل 






5 






6






7






8 سقف المحل ... عجبني ^^"






9





تابعي .......


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

تابع صور محل bloom's

10 الكاونتر او منطقة المحاسبة ... في رائي انها صغيرة وضيقة !!






11






12 و 13 اكتاف المحل -الزوايا الضائعة - 
مستغلة لعرض غرف المولود ... استغلال ذكي ^_*













14






15






16 دروج للتخزين






17 لاحظي حتى علاقة الملابس مصممينها بشكل دبدوب : )






18 هذا الفستان النكتة هدية ^_^





تابعي .......


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

------------------------


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

---------------------------


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

الجزء الثالث والاخير
صور محل GAB

الحلو في هذا المحل انه مقسم الى 3 غرف او اقسام 
جزء للمواليد ولونه اصفر فاتح 
وجزء للاطفال الصغار ولونه سماوي
والجزء الاكبر للاطفال الكبار ولونه وردي وهو اللي فيه منطقة الكاونتر 
لكن للأسف ما قدرت اصوره لانه كان زحمة 

اكيد من الوصف بتحسين انه قروي وكله حفلة الوان لكن الصور ابلغ من الكلام ^^

1 البوابة





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





تابعي بقية الجزء الثالث ^^.......


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

تابع الجزء الثالث

9 قسم المواليد





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





ان شاء الله تستفيدين من الصور وبالتوفيييييييييييييييق ^^
COLOR]


----------



## interior (10 مارس 2007)

مشكورة أختي على هذا المجهود الرائع 
صور مفيدة ومعبرة وتفيدني كثيرا في مشروعي 



ولك خالص الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## [email protected] (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------

